

Ask NH: What and to who can you outsource part of your system? - latch

As a generalization, outsourcing parts of your system which aren't core to your problem domain makes a lot of sense to me.<p>I'm always interested to learn about a new company thats focused on solving one of my needs. But I'm sure the list of companies (and the problems they solve) that I don't know is longer than the one that I do.<p>So who and what are you outsourcing?<p>I'll start with some basic examples:<p>-Google analytics for analytics<p>-Google ads for ads<p>-Disqus for comments<p>-Postmark for email delivery
======
jacquesm
I'm outsourcing hosting, financial administration, design, programming,
support (the latter only to a degree).

